# Vermont College of Fine Arts



## Ebby O (May 7, 2013)

They have a new low-residency MFA program starting this fall in October. Has anyone heard of this. I did a search but it pulled up nothing.
Thoughts please? 
Anyone applied?
I am looking to apply for this fall or next spring.
Personal opinion is:- I love the fact it's indie focused. Low-residency works great for me as I can actually focus on producing films (toward credit nonetheless) career-wise with the full intense support of the graduate program (esp. since I am, by industry standards, a newbie...obviously). This as opposed to focusing on going to school in a four wall classroom. Basically I love the independence this will afford my career. I also like that the entire college is for post-graduate MFA studies too.

However, I am iffy about it being a very new school (just 5 years) and even more iffy about the Film program being so brand new, and as such no past experiences from current or past students to fall back on.

Please post feedback.


----------



## Ebby O (May 8, 2013)

http://www.vcfa.edu/film


----------



## Jason Lamb (May 13, 2013)

My name is Jason Lamb and I am the Assistant Director of Admissions at Vermont College of Fine Arts (VCFA), a national center for graduate education in the arts.  We are launching our MFA in Film program with its inaugural class this October.  
The MFA is designed to help you develop a portfolio of festival-ready independent films or screenplays.  Our low residency model allows us to meet you at your skill level, thus individualizing your course of study so that it is specific to your needs as a filmmaker and/or a screenwriter.
While the MFA in Film is new, the college and our other MFA programs have successfully thrived for decades.  In 2008, VCFA bought the historic Vermont College campus along with three established MFA programs and became an independent, graduate only institution.  Our MFA in Writing and our MFA in Writing for Children & Young Adults programs celebrated their 30th and 15th anniversaries recently and are considered to be among the top five low residency programs in the nation according to _The Atlantic_; our MFA in Visual Art began in 1991.  The MFA in Film will follow in the footsteps of these nationally respected programs and will provide a unique educational experience that puts you at the forefront of your learning.
I think your hesitation regarding joining a new Film program is an honest and valid one.  Two years ago, we began two new programs, an MFA in Graphic Design and an MFA in Music Composition.  Prospective students at that time had the same doubts as you do now, yet we began with inaugural classes of roughly 15 each, who are now in their final semester and getting ready to graduate this August and October respectively (we are expecting a class of roughly 10 for Film).   Those students are now elated at having been pioneers in these ground breaking programs.  They had the rare opportunity to help shape the MFA to meet their academic needs as opposed to coming in to a prescribed program.  They helped guide the curriculum to meet the current needs of graphic designers and composers.  You will have the same chance in the MFA in Film and it is a thrilling experience.
In addition, VCFA has on hand many award-winning and successful filmmakers, screenwriters and teachers to guide you through the filmmaking and/or screenwriting process.  I encourage you to go to our website to view our faculty.
We have a June 1 deadline to be considered for one of five $2000 scholarships.  The non-scholarship deadline is August 15.
I hope this addresses some of your concerns.
Sincerely, 
Jason Lamb
Assistant Director of Admissions
Vermont College of Fine Arts
www.vcfa.edu/film
jason.lamb@vcfa.edu


----------



## Ebby O (May 13, 2013)

Hello Jason and thank you very much for your response. It is very much appreciated. I also saw your interested-in-VCFA response email. Also thanks for that.
I think I will just go ahead and respond with questions and such on here as it is simply easier and a bit less formal (hence a bit less intimidating). Hope you don't mind and hopefully I get a response from you. And hopefully this works!

In regards to the work I have done in film? None, actually. I was a Communications and Theatre Arts major (with minor in Creative Writing) in college, so I do have _some_ experience in Theatre-but not a lot. I also have some experience in creative writing. However, all of these are restricted to college-level work though.
Honestly the reason why I want more indie-focused programs is because I am more interested in international "woods" (so to speak), specifically West African films, so hollywood big (or even small)-budget movies are not in my radar at all.
I have three really solid movie ideas for West African films, one of which I know, (God willing) is going to be my debut movie. I actually already started writing two of them last year and they are in beginning super rough-draft format. 
What I want to do is take some screenwriting classes at a nearby college where I live and then thoroughly finish the first screenplay to use for my application process.
Right now, I am thinking of applying for the screenwriting focus if I want to start in the fall and if I want to start in the spring, I could take film production classes and so maybe I could apply for the filmmaking focus. Honestly, it’s all still up in the air (even though I know it’s quite late in the year for it to be so).

My major question right now is in regards to the rolling admission policy. If I send in all my application material say by mid-september, given the 3-4 weeks review process, does that mean I still get a shot at starting in October/Novemeber? Because on the website it says deadline is August 15th and then also it says admission is rolling so we can send in applications at anytime. I would please just like some clarification on that. Thank you.


----------



## Jason Lamb (May 15, 2013)

Hello.  Communicating here is fine.  Students in the MFA may focus on film production, screenwriting or both.  Therefore, you can apply and be accepted with only screenplays, but once in the program could veer your learning toward production and vice versa. There would be nothing stopping you from studying both while enrolled.  That being said, the more experience you have the better. So, taking a production class or two would only increase your chances of acceptance.  I also think it is a good idea to take your time to fine tune your screenplay before you apply.  It is always better to submit a strong application later than a rougher one earlier.  So, take your time and apply when you think you have a strong piece.
The deadline is August 15 and we will accept applications after the deadline, but you must realize that applying after the deadline means that you take the chance that space for the October/November residency may be full.  Therefore, it is to your advantage to apply by the deadline, but if you need more time, please take it and we’ll see if there is still space at that time.  As I said above, it is always better to submit a stronger application later than to try to rush and get one in earlier.
I hope this helps and please let me know if you have further questions.
Jason Lamb
Assistant Director of Admissions
Vermont College of Fine Arts
36 College St.
Montpelier, VT 05602
Jason.lamb@vcfa.edu
www.vcfa.edu


----------



## Ebby O (May 16, 2013)

Thanks so much Jason. I will definitely mull over your pointers as I move forward with this entire process.
Again, thank you so much. You have been very helpful.


----------

